# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Çfarë ju mësoi shpirti i shenjtë?

## buja_20

nuk e di a me lejohet te hapi une ketu teme por eshte nje gje qe mua me intereson nese me lejohet...

shkurt..

Jezusi a.s. ju ka premtuar sipas biblës që do te vi dikush qe do tju dergoi ne gjith te verteten dhe se njerzit ne kohen e jezusit a.s. nuk ishin gati per ato gjera per ate vu tha jezusi se do te vi mbrojtesi dhe do tju tregoj te gjitjh te verteten..
*çfar ju ka treguar shpirti i shenjtë?*
kjo shte pyetja ime..

*edhe dicka se harova..cka ju tregoi shpirti ose fryma e shenjte per te ardhmen qe ju premtoi Jezusi as. sipas bibles??*

shprej qe nuk do te ndjeheni te prekur me pyetjen time..
pershendetje

----------


## daniel00

Shpresoj se nuk do te ndjehesh as ti i prekur po cili eshte qellimi qe pyet ?

----------


## buja_20

> Shpresoj se nuk do te ndjehesh as ti i prekur po cili eshte qellimi qe pyet ?


mendoj qe pyetja mjafton per tiu pergjigjur!!

per pyetja ka pergjigje e nuk pyetet qellimi..

pershendetje..

----------


## daniel00

Po sepse ne varesi te pyetjes kuptohet qellimi . 

Nuk eshte se ti di diçka nga Bibla qe ke ardhur aty e ke ngecur . 

Ti thjesht nisesh nga myslymanizmi jot per te sjelle nje te vertete sipas teje qe per ne te krishtere as qe merret parasysh . 

Prandaj nese ke pyetje ne kontekstin biblik me thuaj se si e njohe ti frymen e shenjte , per çfare flet , perse erdhi fryma e shenjte ? 

Nga e njohin te Krishteret tek e fundit frymen e shenjte ? 

Pergjigja eshte vetem nje nga Bibla , me kete te ndihmova , tani sa me teper te duash te dish per Frymen e Shenjte aq me teper lexo Bibel pasi vete Zoti nuk i nxit debatet e propagandes se fjaleve te kota . 

Nese ke njohuri mbi krishterimin dime se çfare disktutojme , nese nuk ke fillo e meso duke lexuar pastaj lindin pyetjet , eshte llogjike apo jo ? 

Njeriut i lindin pyetjet mbi gjerat qe lexon dhe meson .

----------


## buja_20

më pëlqeu përgjigja jote e parë ku the: 

*Nga e njohin te Krishteret tek e fundit frymen e shenjte ?

Pergjigja eshte vetem nje nga Bibla*

por pyetja është nëse Jezusi foli për frymën e shenjtë ose shpirtin e shenjtë e ju tha qe shpirti i shenjte do tju coj ne te vertet ose ku thot do tje qendroj ne ju pergjithmone.._si e din ti si Krishter qe e ke frymen e shenjtë??_
normal qe bibla tregon se fryma e shenjte egziston por *cila eshte shenja e krishterit nese ai e ka frymen e shenjtë?*
sepse behet fjale per nje gje te rendesishme..
Jezusi tha qe ai qe do te vij pas meje do tju tregoj krejt qe une e lash te themi ne gjys..sepse Jezusi vu tha atyre dishepujve...*ju ende nuk jeni gati ti ndegjoni por kur te vi ai mbrojtesi do tju coj ne te vertet do tju tregoj krejt per mua do te flet edhe per te ardhmen do tju tregoj*
tash si e sqaron iju këtë.. e tash erdhem te pyetja....
*çfar ju mësoi shpirti i shenjtë?*
edhe
*cka ju tregoi shpirti ose fryma e shenjte per te ardhmen qe ju premtoi Jezusi as. sipas bibles??*

----------


## daniel00

Biblen e lexojme njesoj si une edhe si ti , pse nuk e merr mundimin ti te gjesh se cfare tregon nuk do te thote te pyesesh per te gjet shteg per debate ne lidhje me Muhamedin . 

Nje gje po te them , Bibla me Muhamedin s''ka asgje te perbashket dhe per me tej krijo bindje po te perseris duke gjetur vargjet te cilat flasin per Frymen e Shenjte , gjithsesi Krishterimi nuk eshte thjesht nje doktrine e Frymes se Shenjte por nje komunikim i afert me Perendine nepermjet sakrifices dhe dashurise se Jezusit .

Nese ke bindje te tjera jashte Bible rreshtoji edhe le te shkoje kjo teme ne nenforumin myslyman , nuk me duket se ke probleme ne te lexuar te Bibles nese e ke deshiren . 

Zoti te udhezofte !

----------


## buja_20

ani pse kërcen tek Muhammedi a.s tash :-) ..
pyetjet me duket se i shohesh sa duket ti vet nuk ke pergjigje une kete mund ta kuptoj qe ti ske mundesi ose ske ende dijeni per pegjigjen e kesaj pyetje..
por ka krishter edhe qe dine prap nuk e din pergjiegjen e kesaj pyetje...
*domethënë ju nuk mundeni ndryshe te komunikoni me perëndin përveç se npermjet Jezusit?*
*pra nuk mundeni te keni nje komunikim direkt me Zotin..*

*pra kur beni lutje per shembull per tju falenderuar Zotit nuk e di a beni lutje te tilla..kur beni kesi lutje a nuk thoni vetëm o Zot të falënderoj që më ke dhënë shëndet ose lutje të ndryshme* 
Nëse ne Krishterizëm është një gjë e rëndësishme që njeriu duhet te besoj se Jezusi eshte Zot dhe Biri i Zotit ather kalojme ne nje gje qe nuk i takon Zotit..

*Zoti sipas Biles ne testament te vjeter i ka urdheruar profetet e tij te adhurojne ate te vetem dhe i ka urdheruar tju tregoje njerezve qe vetem ate duhet ta adhurojne dhe te besojne qe ai eshte i vetmi Zot....por me vone Zoti e ndryshon mendimin dhe dergon "Birin" qe mendojn krishteret dhe ua ben njerezve obligim qe te besojne ne birin e tij ..edhe Zoti njerezit e meparshem nuk i deshti aq shum me perpara dhe u dergoi vetem profet por me kalimin e kohes Zoti i deshti me shum dhe prej dashuris te madhe ndaj njerzimit Zoti e dergoi birin e etij qe eshte nje ofendim i madh sipas besimit tim ne Zotin..* 

pra ne bibel thuhet ...*per ate se Zoti i deshti shum njerzit ua dergoi birin e tij qe te besojne ata ne te por me perpara ishte obligim te besohet ai i vetem pa bir*
*
kjo do te thote qe Zoti nuk i ka dasht njerzit aq shum sa ne kohen e jezusit me kalimin e kohes Zoti i deshti sa me shum njerzit dhe ndryshoj mendimin?? keta jane cile qe nuk i takojne Zotit.*.

----------


## Peniel

> nuk e di a me lejohet te hapi une ketu teme por eshte nje gje qe mua me intereson nese me lejohet...
> 
> shkurt..
> 
> Jezusi a.s. ju ka premtuar sipas biblës që do te vi dikush qe do tju dergoi ne gjith te verteten dhe se njerzit ne kohen e jezusit a.s. nuk ishin gati per ato gjera per ate vu tha jezusi se do te vi mbrojtesi dhe do tju tregoj te gjitjh te verteten..
> *çfar ju ka treguar shpirti i shenjtë?*
> kjo shte pyetja ime..
> 
> *edhe dicka se harova..cka ju tregoi shpirti ose fryma e shenjte per te ardhmen qe ju premtoi Jezusi as. sipas bibles??*
> ...




Së pari duhet të dish diçka që është shumë e rëndësishme. Fryma e Shenjtë jeton në çdo të krishterë që nga koha që zbriti në Tokë dhe është pikërisht Ngushëlluesi i premtuar nga Krishti. Fryma jeton në çdo të krishterë dhe çdo i krishterë i vërtetë është pjesë e trupit të Krishtit. Ky trup sot quhet dhe është KISHA. Dhe Fryma e Shenjtë jeton në këtë KISHË. KISHA Universale përbëhet nga Kisha Lokale të cilat janë Kishat që ndodhen në çdo qytet apo fshat në mbarë botën. Çdo KISHË lokale udhëhiqet nga Fryma e Shenjtë dhe çdo KISHE Fryma e Shenjtë i transmeton vullnetin e Perëndisë.

Vullneti i Perëndisë është i shumëanshëm dhe brenda këtij mesazhi ekzistojnë edhe zbulime të Perëndisë për të ardhmen. Por zbulimet për të ardhmen nuk janë më të rëndësishme se sa mesazhi që ka lidhje me ecurinë e KISHËS. Perëndisë i intereson më tepër ecuria e KISHËS dhe jo njohuria që mund të ketë një KISHË për të ardhmen.


Të krishterët dinë shumë gjëra për të ardhmen dhe shumica e këtyre zbulimeve vijnë nga Fjala e Perëndisë që është Bibla. Bibla është e mbushur plot me profeci që kanë lidhje me të ardhmen. Jo çdo njeri ka aftësinë të interpretojë këto profeci. Këtë mund ta bëjnë vetëm të krishterët e vërtetë. Fjala është e Perëndisë dhe si e tillë vetëm Perëndia mund të sqarojë misteret që fshihen pas fjalëve profetike. Dhe këtë Ai e bën nëpërmjet Frymës së Shenjtë që jeton në çdo të krishterë të vërtetë. 

Nga shumica e profecive që kemi në Bibël, kemi kuptuar këtu e shumë kohë më parë se njerëzimi është në ditët e fundit të tij. Një përmbushje e një profecie ishte krijimi i shtetit Izraelit në vitin 1947. Ngjarjet kanë rrjedhur shumë shpejt pas kësaj date dhe shumë profeci janë realizuar. Ekziston një datë e caktuar në lidhje me fundin e njerëzimit? Përgjigjia është JO. Konkluzioni i nxjerrë nga profecitë Biblike nuk ka të bëjë me atë që përflitet tani së fundmi lidhur me vitin 2012. Kjo është tjetër gjë dhe nuk ka asnjë lidhje Biblike apo nuk ekziston diçka e tillë në Bibël. Të krishterët e vërtetë ndjekin me interes çdo ngjarje. Për ta këto ngjarje nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse përmbushje të profecive që janë shkruar në Fjalën e Perëndisë. Të krishterët e vërtetë presin me padurim ardhjen e Jezu Krishtit ashtu siç Ai e premtoi dhe kjo ditë është më afër se kurrë.


Këto gjëra nuk kanë fund dhe do të duhej shumë kohë të trajtonim këtë temë por duhet të dish një gjë dhe duhet të të interesojë diçka që është më e rëndësishme se sa të njohësh atë që Fryma e Shenjtë na ka zbuluar. Mardhënia jote me Perëndinë nga i cili ka ardhur Fryma e Shenjtë si është? A ke një mardhënie me këtë Perëndi? A je e bindur brenda teje se cila është Fjala e Vërtetë e Perëndisë? A je e/i bindur se ku do të shkosh nëse sot thërritesh të braktisësh këtë jetë?


Ka shumë pyetje të cilat ti ndoshta do të duhet ti shqyrtosh në jetën tënde, por ato që përmenda më lart janë më kryesoret. Përpara se të kërkosh të dish dhe të futesh aq thellë në Fjalën e Perëndisë, shqyrto pyetjet që të thashë më lartë. Ato janë më të rëndësishme dhe themelore për jetën tënde personale.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## buja_20

ok flm per pergjigje por nuk jam i kenaqur me pergjigjen sepse nuk ka te perbshken asgje me ate qe tha Jezusi se do te vi nuk tha kisha do te vi por tha nje *person nje mbrojtes qe do te flet edhe ai do te me permend mua* dhe nuk dua ta vazhdoj me tej se nuk kam me nerva me ata njerez qe i fshin postimet se i paskan fshi disa postime nga une..verte si femij te klases se par..
tung

----------


## torrkerry

*buja 20.*

*Eshte si era...nuk dime nga vjen e kah shkon!...(*khs Gjn 3,6-8).

*Fryti i Shpirtit eshte dashuria, hareja, paqja, duresa, dashamiresia, miresia, besnikeria, butesia, perkormeria.*

Ne nje teme dikush ka shkruar qe Jezusi nuk mund te jete nje profete, sepse ka urdheruar dicka e pamundeshme: dashurine ndaj armiqve.
Kur nje prej jush me nje vetemjaftueshmeri jo njerezore, por hyjnore, shkruan gjera si ato qe i ke shruar ti, per besimin tim, (gjera me e cmueshme qe kam) duke e tallur dhe e perqeshur ate,  *dhe une rri ne paqe te brendshme, lutem per ty, deshiroj cdo te mire per ty e per familjen tende, atehere me te vertete une jam i sigurt qe Shpirti i shenjt me ka treguar kete e me jep fuqine per ta kryer.*

Kur pastaj ti, e disa miqte e tu nuk kuptoni qe *"sunt certi denique fines quos ultra citraque nequit konsistere virtus"* dhe vazhdoni te shkruani ne qindra teme gjithmone te njejta gjera, dhe une vazhdoj te jete i qete e te jap pergjigjet e kerkuar me butesi, me sinqeritet, duke shpresuar deri ne fund ne mundesite njerezore tuaja, *atehere edhe kuptoj qe Shpirti i Zotit eshte me te vertete shume i fort e qe ndikimi i tij mbi pamundesine time eshte jashtezakonish i madh.*

Sipas besimit tone Shpirti i Shenjt eshte Shpirti i Atit qe na jep mundesi te jetojme si femije e Tij, ne kete bote, dhe Shpirti i Krishtit qe na jep force per te dashur te gjithe si Ai Krishti na ka dashur, ne kete bote. 

Pastaj ne paaftesine tone *Shpirti Shenjt lutet per ne me ofshame te paregueshme*(Khs Rm 8, 26): ne jemi te vetdijshem per kete e nuk arrijme te flasim per kete. 

*E kjo edhe me shume nuk eshte e mundur  te behet per te ngopur kureshtjet e kota. Shpirti i Shenjt e di qe ti e ke besimin me e mire te botes, e per kete nuk shfaqet, nuk ndehyn, nuk ben asgje per ta treguar prezencen e vet....* 

*SHPIRTI I SHENJT NUK VEPRON KURRE KOT, KUR ZEMRAT JANE TE MBYLLURA.*

Torrkerry

----------


## daniel00

Pergezime Torrkerry per kete pergjigje , se nuk duhet te jemi naiv e te perbaltim Frymen e Shenjte per hir te frymerave qe duan te blasfemojne . 

Zoti te bekofte !

----------


## buja_20

> *buja 20.*
> 
> *Eshte si era...nuk dime nga vjen e kah shkon!...(*khs Gjn 3,6-8).
> 
> *Fryti i Shpirtit eshte dashuria, hareja, paqja, duresa, dashamiresia, miresia, besnikeria, butesia, perkormeria.*
> 
> Ne nje teme dikush ka shkruar qe Jezusi nuk mund te jete nje profete, sepse ka urdheruar dicka e pamundeshme: dashurine ndaj armiqve.
> Kur nje prej jush me nje vetemjaftueshmeri jo njerezore, por hyjnore, shkruan gjera si ato qe i ke shruar ti, per besimin tim, (gjera me e cmueshme qe kam) duke e tallur dhe e perqeshur ate,  *dhe une rri ne paqe te brendshme, lutem per ty, deshiroj cdo te mire per ty e per familjen tende, atehere me te vertete une jam i sigurt qe Shpirti i shenjt me ka treguar kete e me jep fuqine per ta kryer.*
> 
> ...


shume me ndryshe se tek une..
une kur nuk jam mir i lutem Zotit..
them..
*O Zoti im qe je një, gjitha falënderimet të takonë ty o Zoti im..*
e kur nuk jam ndonjehere mire e i lutetm Zotit ne namaz qe te me qetsoj *dhe pasiqe qetsohem duke menduar vetëm në Zot une i falenderohem Zotit qe me dha fuqi sepse ai eshte i vetmi qe i ben te gjitha gjerat dh eeshte i afte ti bej vet nese i lutesh atij te vetem..*

e ju thoni ..*Shpirti i shenjte ju paska treguar dicka dhe ju jep fuqi*
pra ju i luteni tre te ndryshem...e jo te vetmit Zot..
une kerkoj ndihme i falenderohem vetem Zotit sepse te gjitha Ai i krijoi dhe nuk ka gjalles tjeter qe eshte e barabarte me Zotin qe i ka te njejtat cilesi...a nuk mund te thoni vetëm Zoti i vetëm i bën të gjitha gjërat dhe vetëm atë duhet te falënderojm? *cfar shpirti i shenjt* Zoti eshte i shnejte e nese Zoti nuk te pranon nje lutje qe e ben ti i lutesh shpirtit te shenjte e nese shpirti i shenjt nuk e pranon aather birit.!!!
Jezusi vet tha pra qe *Ati eshte me i madh se une*.....pse ather ti luteni Jezusi a.s. per kot nese Ati qe eshte me i madh nuk e pranon lutjen cka ju kerkoni? pse mos ti luteni Zotit te vetem ashtu sic thot shum her ne bibel. Zoti?
*UNë jam Zot dhe askush tjeter* 
e ju e beni shpirtin shum te madh kinse shpirti i shnejte ju forconka juve ju tregonka dicka e nese kerkoni tjeter kujt ndihme ose i luteni per vec Zotit ai nuk besoj se eshte i kenaqur me  ate qe e beni..*Nuk do te kesh zotra tjer para meje*
kete qe e ke shkruajtur ti eshte si nje poezi keshtu njohim shum nga njerez qe sot i shkruajne ne libra te tyre..
Jezusi sipas bibles predikoi..*duaje armikun tend!*
*duaje serbin qe te masakron familjen para syve tu
duaje njeriun qe ta hin me boks ne fytyr pa mos i ber gje
duaje shejtanin (satanin) pra armiku i njeriut eshte edhe shejtani e Jezusi sipas bibles ju meson ta doni shejtanin!!!
duaje njeriun qe deshiron te hjek prej rruges Zotit!!nese nje njeri te meson te lesh rrugen e Zotit sipas bibles at njeri duhet ta vrasesh!!!
a do te rish e ta puthish armikun kur ai te sulmon kombin te sulmon fenë te ofenon Zotin te pshtyn nenen para syve tu ose e hyp nenen tende ??¨!!!*
*pra dojeni armikun e mos ju hakmereni por vetem luteni per to..
*

te lutesh per ta nuk eshte keq mire eshte por te rish para atyre e te shohesh se  cka te bejne e mos veprosh kunder asgje vetem ta duash ather nuk je njeri i drejt e as fetar..

edhe Muhammedi a.s. ne nje rast kur kan qen duke luftuar kunder armiqve Muhamedi a.s. ka ra me fytyr në tok dhe ka ardhur një shok i Muhamedit a.s. dhe kur Muhamedi a..s. e con kokën e tij e sheh shoki i tij që Muhamedi a,.s. e ka fytyren plot me gjak dhe ni dhemb ne  goje i ishte thyer..e aj shoki i thot Muhamedit a.s. ..*o i dërguar i Zotit lutu kunder kundër tyre ..lutju qe Zoti ti mallkoj...*
*atheere Muhamedi ja kthen dhe i thotë...*

*
Vërtet unë jam i dërguar vetëm për Mëshirë për gjthë botën..ata nuk e dinë se çka bëjnë!
*

----------


## Gregu

> *Çfarë ju mësoi shpirti i shenjtë?*



Fryma e Shenjte na bind per mekat, drejtesi, gjykim.
_Ja cfare tha vet Krishti per Frymen e Shenjte:_
*Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim. Gjoni 16:8*

Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua; (Gjoni 16:9)
për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Ati dhe nuk do të më shihni më; (Gjoni 16:10)
për gjykim, sepse princi i kësaj bote është gjykuar. (Gjoni 16:11)

Duke i pare keto vargje, behet e dukshme se cfare ben Fryma e Shenjte tek njerezit.
Idea se ketu flitet per Muhamedin eshte jashte cdo mendimi.

Fryma e Shenjte perlevdon Krishtin.
*Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t`jua kumtojë. (Gjoni 16:14)*

Fryma e Shenjte "banon" tek nje person besimtar-qe beson ne Zotin-Krishtin.
*Frymën e së Vërtetës, që bota nuk mund ta marrë, sepse nuk e sheh dhe nuk e njeh; por ju e njihni, sepse qëndron me ju dhe do të jetë në ju. (Gjoni 14:16)*

Nje rol tjeter i Frymes se Senjte eshte mbushja e nje besimtari me te (Frymen e Shenjt).
*Dhe mos u dehni me verë, në të cilën ka shthurje, por mbushuni me Frymë, (Efesianeve 5:18)*
Pra fryma e Shenjte ndihmon besimtarin qe ta kuptoj se cafre eshte e mire e cfare jo. Cfare duhet te bej e cfare te mos beje.

Ky ishte nje pershkrim ne pika te shkurtera. 

Per ju,
Gregu

----------


## buja_20

A nuk ishte fryme në tokë edhe para Jezusit edhe ne kohën e Jezusit..??!!!
*Luka 1:41 Dhe ndodhi që, sapo Elizabeta dëgjoi përshëndetjen e Maries, fëmija i kërceu në bark, dhe Elizabeta u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë,
 Luka 1:67 Dhe Zakaria, ati i tij, u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe profetizoi, duke thënë:
Luka 1:15 Sepse ai do të jetë i madh përpara Zotit; nuk do të pijë as verë as pije dehëse dhe do të jetë i përplotë me Frymën e Shenjtë që në barkun e s'ëmës.
Mateu 5:22 Shumë do të më thonë atë ditë: ‘O Zot, o Zot, a nuk profetizuam në Emër tënd, a nuk i nxorëm shpirtrat e këqij në Emër tënd, a nuk bëmë shumë mrekulli në Emër tënd?’ 23 Atëherë unë do t’u them: Kurrë nuk ju kam njohur! Shporruni prej meje, o keqbërës!”*

Jezusi tha..
*Mateu:27 Dhe në qoftë se unë i dëboj djajtë me ndihmën e Beelzebubit, me ndihmën e kujt i dëbojnë bijtë tuaj? Prandaj ata do të jenë gjykatësit tuaj.*

a i ndihmoi Jezusit fryma e shenjtë..
aj tha
*po*
a i ndihmoi Jezusit fryma e shenjtë te bej mrekulli?
aj tha 
*po*
a jun ndihomoi fryma e shenjtë dishepujve te tij?
aj tha
*po*

cka th Jezusi ..a.s.
*sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.*
*
shohim qe shum e kishin frymen e shenjt*

pra fryma e shenjte ishte me ata ishte edhe para jezusit edhe ne kohen e tij..pse te thote aj do tju dergoj frymen e shenjte kur ajo ishte me me ata??

----------


## Gregu

buja_20,

Askush nuk tha se Fryma e Shenjt nuk ka ekzistuar me pare.
Perderisa ne besojm se Fryma e Shenjte eshte "personi" i trete i Trinise-Perendise, atehere ne besojm se Fryma e Shnjte ka ekzistuar ne ne krijim te botes.

Puna eshte se funksioni i Frymes se Senjte eshte i ndryshem para ardhjes se Krishtit dhe i ndryshem pas largimit te Tij.
Dikur ka levizur nga nje profet ne tjetrin, nga nje mbret ne tjetrin, duke i vajosur dhe dhene pushtet udheheqjeje. Pas largimit te Krishtit, fryma e Shenjte banon ne trupin e nje personi.

Per ju,
Gregu

----------


## buja_20

*Askush nuk tha se Fryma e Shenjt nuk ka ekzistuar me pare.*

e di qe se ka thene askush per kete nuk behet fjal..

*Perderisa ne besojm se Fryma e Shenjte eshte "personi" i terte i Trinise-Perendise, atehere ne besojm se Fryma e Shnjte ka ekzistuar ne ne krijim te botes.*

qellimi nuk eshte se a ka egzistuar me pare apo a eshte personi i tret i perendis po qeillimi eshte a ishte fryma e shenjtë me njerzit..besoj qe e njeh dallimin..
*
Puna eshte se funksioni i Frymes se Senjte eshte i ndryshem para ardhjes se Krishtit dhe i ndryshem pas largimit te Tij.*

nese vërtet është kështu ather te kisha lut me i sjell vargje te biles ku ka thënë Jezusi se do te vi e njejty "*fryme e shenjt* por me funksion tjeter..aj tha..qe do te dergoj nje mbrojtesqe do tju treoj edhe shum gjera tjera qe ju nuk i dini ..*edhe do te flet*  fryma e shenjte nuk besoj si i ka folur ndonje njeriu!!!

*pas largimit te Krishtit, fryma e Shenjte banon ne trupin e nje personi.*

edhe para se te vi Mesiu (Krishti) ka banuar fryma e shenjë në persona të ndryshëm!!

----------


## torrkerry

BUJA 20,
*per te dialoguar, me perpara duhet te kerkojme te kuptojme çfare me te vertete tjetri ka thene. Ti nuk e ke bere me mesazhin ti. Beje!*

Ke shkruar:

"Jezusi sipas bibles predikoi..duaje armikun tend!
duaje serbin qe te masakron familjen para syve tu
duaje njeriun qe ta hin me boks ne fytyr pa mos i ber gje
duaje shejtanin (satanin) pra armiku i njeriut eshte edhe shejtani e Jezusi sipas bibles ju meson ta doni shejtanin!!!
duaje njeriun qe deshiron te hjek prej rruges Zotit!!nese nje njeri te meson te lesh rrugen e Zotit sipas bibles at njeri duhet ta vrasesh!!!
a do te rish e ta puthish armikun kur ai te sulmon kombin te sulmon fenë te ofenon Zotin te pshtyn nenen para syve tu ose e hyp nenen tende ??¨!!!
pra dojeni armikun e mos ju hakmereni por vetem luteni per to.."

Per keta probleme jo sipas bibles, por *me te vertete ai ka thene: (E nese nuk do ta kishte thene do te kiste ardur kot ketu ne bote)*
Mat.5,38-48.
38 “Keni dëgjuar se qe thënë: ‘Syrin për sy e dhëmbin për dhëmb’. 39 Unë po ju them: Mos u kacafytni me të keqin, por atij që të bie shuplakë faqes së djathtë, ktheja edhe të tjetrën. 40 Atij që do të të qesë në gjyq për të të marrë këmishën, jepja edhe pallton. 41 E nëse ndokush të shtrëngon të ecësh me të një milje, ti bëji dy; 42 atij që të lyp, jepi, e atij që të kërkon hua, mos ia kthe shpinën.”

Dashuria ndaj armiqve
43 “Keni dëgjuar se qe thënë: ‘Duaje të afërmin tënd’ e urreje armikun tënd. 44 E unë po ju them: Duajini armiqtë tuaj, lutuni për ata që ju salvojnë, 45 për t’u bërë bijtë e Atit tuaj që është në qiell, sepse Ai bën të lindë dielli i tij mbi të këqijtë e mbi të mirët e të bjerë shi për të drejtët e për të padrejtët. 46 *Sepse, po qe se i doni vetëm ata që ju duan, çfarë shpërblimi meritoni? Pse a nuk bëjnë kaq edhe tagrambledhësit? 47* 

*E nëse i përshëndetni vetëm vëllezërit tuaj, çfarë bëni të veçantë? A nuk bëjnë të njëjtën gjë edhe paganët?*
48 Jini, pra të përkryer siç është i përkryer edhe Ati juaj që është në qiell!”

Lk 6,27-38:
(Mt 5, 38‑48; 7, 12a)

27 “Por po ju them juve që më dëgjoni:

‘Duajini armiqtë tuaj, 

bëjuni mirë atyre që ju urrejnë, 

28 bekojini ata që ju mallkojnë, lutuni për ata që dijekeqas ju mundojnë’.

29 Atij që të bie njërës faqe, ktheja edhe tjetrën! Atij që ta rrëmben pallton, mos ia ndal as këmishën! 30 Secilit që lyp prej teje, jepi, e atij që merr gjënë tënde, mos i kërko ta kthejë!

31 Si dëshironi t’ju bëjnë juve njerëzit, ashtu bëjuni edhe ju atyre!

32 Nëse i doni vetëm ata që ju duan, çfarë merite të veçantë pritni? Sepse edhe mëkatarët i duan dashamirët e vet. 33 Edhe nëse, [pra] u bëni mirë vetëm atyre që ju bëjnë mirë, çfarë merite të veçantë pritni? Aq bëjnë edhe mëkatarët. 34 E në qoftë se u huazoni vetëm atyre, prej të cilëve shpresoni se do t’ju kthejnë, ç’shpërblim do të keni? Edhe mëkatarët u huajojnë mëkatarëve, por që t’u kthehet aq sa dhanë.

35 Por ju duajini armiqtë tuaj, bëni mirë e huazoni pa pritur se do t’ju kthejnë gjë. Kështu do të jetë i madh shpërblimi juaj dhe do të jeni bijtë e të Tejetlartit Zot, sepse ai ua do të mirën edhe mosmirënjohësve e të këqijve.

36 Bëhuni edhe ju të mëshirshëm sikurse (edhe) Ati juaj është i mëshirshëm.”

Mos i gjykoni të tjerët

37 “Mos gjykoni dhe nuk do të gjykoheni! Mos dënoni e nuk do të dënoheni! Falni e do të gjeni falje! 38 Jepni e do t’ju jepet: masë e mirë, e dendur, e tundur, me grumbull do t’ju jepet nën sqetullën tuaj: sepse me atë masë që të matni, do t’ju matet edhe juve në kthim.”

*NESE NUK BEJME SI kRISHTI NA KA THENE, PER ÇFARE DUHET TE JEMI BESIMTARE?
I ke lexuar temet e ateistet?*

33 Kur arritën në vendin që quhet ‘Kafkë’, aty e kryqëzuan atë dhe keqbërësit, njërin në të djathtë e tjetrin në të majtë.

34* E Jezusi lutej:

“Fali, o Atë, se nuk dinë ç’bëjnë!”*

Ne historine e kishes ka pasur shume shembuj: gra, burra, femije qe perpara qe i vrisnin, ua kane falur atyre qe i vrisnin.

*Per te pohuar kete, e perseris, ka nevoje per nje fuqi hyjnore qe ne e quhajme Shpirtin Shenjte, prezenca e te ciles ne disa raste shihet me sy!*
Per t’i ndjekur instinktet tona, nuk ka nevoje per Zotin, as per besimin! Madje i perjashtome nga jeta jone; per t’i ndjekur instinktet tona, veprojme si nese Zoti nuk do te ekzistonte fare!

Torrkerry

----------


## toni77_toni

[QUOTE=buja_20;2207361][B] fryma e shenjte nuk besoj si i ka folur ndonje njeriu!!!
QUOTE]


*Ok buja, unë pa dashur te jap vlersime as komente, ajde na thuaj ti, kush eshte Shpirti i Shenjtë sips teje? Qka eshte Ai? Si e komenton ti thenjen e Jezusit dhe per kë e kishte fjalen Ai kur thotë:* 
_8 E kur të vijë Ai, do ta vërtetojë se bota e ka gabim në lidhje me mëkatin, me drejtësinë dhe me dënimin. 13 E kur të vijë ai ‑ Shpirti i së Vërtetës ‑ Ai do tju udhëzojë ta njihni tërë të Vërtetën. Ai sdo të flasë prej vetvetes, por do të flasë çka të dëgjojë dhe do tju zbulojë të ardhmen. 14 Ai do të më lëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej simes e do tju zbulojë juve._

*Shkurt bujo, kush është Ky qe flet Jezusi per të sips teje?

I beson ti Bibles pasi citon rreshta biblik?

I beson ti Shpirtit Shenjt pasi flet per të?

Pergjigju si burrat sepse ashtu na ka hije.

nga 
toni77*

----------


## buja_20

> BUJA 20,
> *per te dialoguar, me perpara duhet te kerkojme te kuptojme çfare me te vertete tjetri ka thene. Ti nuk e ke bere me mesazhin ti. Beje!*
> 
> Ke shkruar:
> 
> "Jezusi sipas bibles predikoi..duaje armikun tend!
> duaje serbin qe te masakron familjen para syve tu
> duaje njeriun qe ta hin me boks ne fytyr pa mos i ber gje
> duaje shejtanin (satanin) pra armiku i njeriut eshte edhe shejtani e Jezusi sipas bibles ju meson ta doni shejtanin!!!
> ...


domethënë ju i doni ata qe te vrasin baben nenen etj...

----------


## buja_20

nëse Zoti nuk paska mundësi të të ndihmoj direkt ty kur i lutesh ati të vetëm ai nuk është Zot..
p¨rse ti lutesh Zotit nëpërmjet frymes apo birit ??

----------

